# upgrading devel/pkgconfig to devel/pkgconf



## foghorn (Jul 27, 2012)

Today I updated my system with portsnap fetch update; *portmaster -a*, but it ran into an error:

```
pkgconf-0.8.3 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1
      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```
pkg_delete(1) didn't work due to a mass of dependencies, so I went to google and came up with this: http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg43002.html
It tels me to "see UPDATING for instructions". I have no idea where to find this.

So I googled some more and came accross something telling me to run  *portmaster -o devel/pkg-config devel/pkgconf*
Which outputs: 

```
===>>> The first argument to -o must be a directory in /usr/ports
```
Indeed, the devel/pkg-config directory does not exist any more, presumably from updating my ports tree earlier. The pkgconf folder is there though, as expected.

How do I go from here?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING, which should be the first you do after updating the ports tree.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 27, 2012)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:



> ```
> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> ...



Unfortunately, this didn't work for me either. The solution was to delete the package and reinstall it:

[CMD=""]# pkg_delete -f pkg-config[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# cd /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf && make install clean[/CMD]


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2012)

If nothing else works you can forcefully uninstall pkg-config, almost none of the ports that are depending on it now actually need it to work. There is ongoing work to strip those unnecessary run time dependencies to pkg-config/pkgconf


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2012)

I've spoken to a few people on IRC and it seems the first version of UPDATING had a slight error. It said to do:
`# portmaster -o devel/pkg-config devel/pkgconf`

But this is the wrong way around. It should be:
`# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config`

The UPDATING file has been updated but you may still have the 'older' version with the error.


----------



## foghorn (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks everyone for the info, i think this should fix it.


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 28, 2012)

Using portupgrade, the upgrade will not work regardless of the order of the port names:
`# portupgrade -v -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config` -> "None has been installed or upgraded"
`# portupgrade -v -o devel/pkg-config devel/pkgconf` -> "Port directory not found: devel/pkg-config"

Has anyone actually done the forced deinstall of old / install of new package?


----------



## kpa (Jul 28, 2012)

ports-mgmt/portmaster wants a package name as the second argument if there's no port directory anymore. I bet it's the same with ports-mgmt/portupgrade

`# portupgrade -v -o devel/pkgconf pkg-config`

By forced deinstall I meant something like:

`# pkg_delete -fx pkg-config`
`# portmaster --check-depends`

The second command would then ask if the dependencies to non existing pkg-config should be kept, you would answer no.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 28, 2012)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually done the forced deinstall of old / install of new package?



Read post#3


----------

